# New Giant Owner Here



## proclaimer888 (Jul 24, 2010)

Greetings, 

Well, after selling my Cannondale Caad a few months ago and regretting it:mad2:, I found a Giant TCR Composite and couldn't resist. Bike looked fast and a test ride confirmed it. Best way to describe the change to carbon is "quiet". Other than new brake pads, happy with the build and plan on keeping stock as long as possible. One question; Anybody know if issues with the Giant P R2 wheels? Thanks,


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I have owned a Giant TCR Advanced since 2009. I haven't heard of any problems with Giant Wheels but they haven't made them for very long. My bike came with Mavic CXP's and I have since replaced them with Mavic Kysrium's.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

proclaimer888 said:


> Anybody know if issues with the Giant P R2 wheels? Thanks,


Google and you're bound to find someone unhappy. Haven't heard of any specific issues though.
I suspect that any factory built wheels are susceptible to a higher 'problem' rate than hand-builts. Nature of the beast but I doubt Giant are any worse (or better) than Fulcrum et all.
My wife has P-SL1's on her Defy Advanced and they've been fine.....


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi,
i'm a new member and Giant owner myself. Got back into biking after 15years of not.
My 2012 Rapid Composite and my Wife's Dash2 both have the PR2 wheels and no issues.

Also owner of 2012 Advanced SL3


----------

